# Brevet Des Monts



## Spartak (16 Aug 2018)

Just back from holiday in Northern France, where whilst out on a morning ride I came across a billboard advertising a local cyclo-tourisme event, after an internet search I found the start location & details.

So an early depart & 25km ride to the village hall where I met the Cyclo Club Cucq officials and picked up my route sheet & Brevet card for the event.

Before the depart a sugary coffee was offered with some equally sweet cake. I was taking part in the 30 km petite ride as I also had to cycle back to our gite, having been given a cut off time by Mrs S. & kids for visit to beach ! 

Great route through some picturesque villages which also included a control where more cake was enjoyed as well as some Coca-Cola.

I was first back at the 'arrivee' where I had my card stamped and more coffee. 

A very enjoyable event with friendly riders and club officials.......... and all for the sum of 2€.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Aug 2018)

Did they actually spray paint the turns on the road ? Genius !


----------



## Spartak (17 Aug 2018)

rugby bloke said:


> Did they actually spray paint the turns on the road ? Genius !



Yes.... Before, during & after a turning.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Aug 2018)

Using water-based paint, presumably, so it didn't stay there for ages. However will randonneurs relying on sprayed turn signs get lost if it rains?


----------

